# Black sash test done



## lulflo (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, 

I have taken my black sash test and passed.  I am thankful to have taken it with two of the most worthy martial artist students I know and I will never forget the experience.  

It was easily ten times harder than I ever imagined it would be and if I could go back and do it again, I would still be ill prepared for the intensity I experienced on Saturday.  I am glad it is over with and even though I feel like I did my best, I learned more than I showed by a mile.  I think, in fact that I learned more on that day than on any other day of training ever before.  

I was graced by a distinguished panel of eleven Instructors and Masters who pushed me to my limits and supported me along the way.  It is a wonderful feeling to be done with and I will never stop striving for the perfection and level that is expected of me by them and even more so now, by my own Self.

Farang - Larry


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2008)

That's brilliant, Larry. Congratulations on a long, hard, sustained job well done.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2008)

Well done! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well doneartyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the order of the Hwarang, Jo Kyo Nim!


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go


----------



## cgb1323 (Apr 9, 2008)

congratulations Larry.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## lulflo (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you all very much.  Now its time to make the attempt to master the basics I have learned.  Now I am a white belt in Black belt, if you catch my meaning.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Kacey (Apr 9, 2008)

lulflo said:


> Thank you all very much.  Now its time to make the attempt to master the basics I have learned.  Now I am a white belt in Black belt, if you catch my meaning.
> 
> Farang - Larry


That you have this attitude is, I think, even more impressive than the rank itself.  Too many people think that black belt is the ending, when, in reality, it is the beginning.  Congratulations on your achievement, and even more on your understanding.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2008)

lulflo said:


> Thank you all very much.  Now its time to make the attempt to master the basics I have learned.  Now I am a white belt in Black belt, if you catch my meaning.
> 
> Farang - Larry


Absolutely.

Larry, will you send me info on the banquet privately, please?


----------



## jim777 (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

